# squirrels



## peple of the perch

i am planning on going squirrel hunting and i was wondering how do u guys like to cook ur squirrels < that sounds funny lol. also do they taste good?


----------



## devildog

I have always made them in a stew. You can probably find a ton of recipes on the internet. And yeah they taste good to me!


----------



## MadRad

From a southern boy, here are two methods for cooking squirrel. Remember to cook it long and slow since you seldom check for ID's before pulling the trigger. The old ones can be pretty tough.

Fried squirrel: season the squirrel quarters however you like and roll them in flour. Add some oil to the skillet and brown them lightly on both sides. Add some sliced onion and about a half to one cup water. Cover the skillet and cook on simmer for about thirty minutes or until tender. This slow cooking will make them tender. Then remove the squirrel and make milk gravy with the drippings. You can substitute apple cider for the water for a sweeter flavor.

Brunswick stew: My wife will not make this stew without a squirrel. Something about the squirrel and chicken flavors together. Pressure cook the squirrel with whatever chicken parts you would like. When done, pull the meat from the bone and chop. Add mixed frozen vegetables (peas, corn, limas, etc) to the pot with diced new potatoes and onion. I perfer adding some chicken stock instead of water when I put in the bay leaf, salt and pepper. Return the meat to the pot. Add some hot sauce (Texas Pete) to turn it up a notch. Simmer for about an hour so all the flavors mix well.

This will get you started. Hope it helps.  

Rick


----------



## BFG

De-bone the meat, marinate in Ass-Kickin' (choose your preferred level of heat) marinade and then grill....

www.asskickin.com

Dang..that stew sounds good. Might have to break out the old Marlin .22 this weekend...


----------



## steelmagoo

I usually parboil, remove the meat, then stew them. I seldom work from a specific recipe, but it's gotta have bay leaf, celery, onion, potato, carrot.


----------



## squid_1

Quarter up the squirrel and place in pressure cooker. Put in a couple inches of water and once steam comes out the little hole set the pressure relief thing to the 10 scale and cook for 10 minutes. Remove and dredge in flour place in hot oil and brown each side. Falls of the bone tender!


----------



## crankus_maximus

Darn, I just boiled mine for about 30 minutes. Remove, pat dry and slather in BBQ and throw it on the grill for 10 minutes or so, flipping to get it grilled evenly. Like a big chicken wing!


----------



## peple of the perch

i like that grilling idea


----------

